# Working in a trailer factory?



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Going to try out a new gig next week. It's in a plant that builds modular buildings for work camps, offices and whatnot. A completely new thing for me. Times are tough around here, and pay-wise I'm sure it's about as good as it'll get. Could be a bit monotonous, and it's in a plant with over 100 other employees. Lots of Pro-Press (never done it), ABS (only done underground) PEX (only really done slab heat) Small diameter propane lines (could do blindfolded).

5 minutes with the brochure and I'm sure the Pro-Press will reveal itself to be a piece of cake. He hardest part will likely be the going from a seasoned foreman/mechanical super to the bottom of the food chain. I'll have to be careful and really watch myself or I'll piss somebody off. 

Anybody else around here work in a place like this?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You gotta do what you gotta do, I tried to work in a plant 1 time. it took me 2 weeks before I had all I could take.

I wish you the best, but that type work is tough on people that are use to doing what we do.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I am glad that you are working, just do the best job that can be done. Your presence might benefit someone and make the whole place better.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I worked in a bus factory here for bout a year and enjoyed some of it, hated some of it. Learned some spot welding and auto painting. Pretty cool. To me there's a season for everything. Enjoy the ride as it sits and see what happens. With your qualifications it might surprise you. I'm empressed that you do what you have to instead of looking for a free ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You will benefit in some way. Either learn something new, or meet someone who'll make an impact on your life, etc. So do it for as long as you need to, then move on. 

I have worked in all different plumbing environments and with lots of different people and I can say this: I am a better plumber thanks to the variety of different experiences that I've had. And I have learned a thing or two here on PZ as well. So hopefully you will look back one day with fondness as you reflect on what was positive about the gig you're about to undertake. I wish you all the best...:thumbsup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, there nothing wrong with the job. I think a lot of guys end up finding a safe harbor to ride out the current economic crap storm we're in. It might not be what you want to do, but it gives you something to do until the work comes back......

I'm kind of in the same boat. Houston didn't work out for me at all the way I hoped or expected, so I took a job at a supply house until we head on back home at the end of the school year.

Thank God my old boss said he'll give me my old job back when I get home.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Thank God my old boss said he'll give me my old job back when I get home.


Indeed, sir, indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

One door closes, another one always opens.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> One door closes, another one always opens.


Unless you're in a casket.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Unless you're in a casket.


That's cool, it will happen at some point, I don't mind dying, I just hate being gone so long.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I was going to work in the same type of factory, I never moved to Kansas to do it.

As for the propress, you will get the hang of it. You may need to pre-fab some stuff in tight spots if you dont have the offset jaws. Make sure the fittings all the way in the socket, use a sharpie to mark the pipe all the way in the hub. You will love it once you get the hang of it. No hot pipe, no flux.

Good luck with the new gig, glad your working. Its still plumbing, just on an assembly line.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

At least you are working keep your chin up think positive


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, guys. I love new challenges and experiences, this is going to be so different from what I'm used to. Just the atmosphere of a factory compared to wide open spaces, the construction process. I bet I'll meet a lot of guys that've been there for years and and hate life. Met lots of guys like that before at pulp mill shutdowns. 

I'll just stay positive and do as I'm told, I mean asked. Hopefully I won't be wearing my "gimme 6 months and I'll be running this joint" attitude on my sleeve.


----------

